# Marine Betta?



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

While crusing ebay for some betta related stuff (looking for a betta mirror but as the UK is completely incapable of stimulating their fish I can't get toys  ) I came across the "marine betta". Can find lots of pics of them on google images, they are like a large brown betta with white spots. They are missing the upturned mouth of our "domestic bettas" but they are still fairly impressive looking! 

Anyone know anything about them? Just out of curiosity. I would never have a marine tank. Are they have any relation to our little splendens?


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks like they're just lucky enough to look a little like a betta... kinda cute, yeah. Kinda ugly, too, lol

Oh, and if you can't get a mirror.. two words. Laser Pointer.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

They look very exotic o.o


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i believe they will eat smaller fish and can be aggressive. there very well could be, but im not aware of any relationship between the two bettas besides the name.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

marine betta's tend to get big, there kinda nice, i only seen them once in reality


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

There is no member of Osphronemidae that is marine. The fish was dubbed with that name due to its similar appearance to freshwater _Betta spp_. Interesting looking fish, tho. Pictures here: CalloplesiopsArt


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

My fish think that the laser pointer is the greatest invention since the suction-cupped thermometer, which they periodically check. Like they don't trust me to keep the temp. stable. :-? 

And the marine bettas are alternately beautiful, adorable, and grotesque. In some photos, they're like huge galaxy-colored plakats.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hmm I think they look very pretty.  I couldnt find a heck of a lot of info on them when I typed in marine betta I just got lots of betta splendin pages. 

Ky checks the thermometer a lot! I've seen him balancing on the top of it having a rest, the Corys do it too. I've got a laser pointer somewhere that I baught for my cats I'll have to have a look for it!


----------

